# does give boswellia to their horse? Any feedback please?



## mightymammoth (24 November 2013)

Does anyone feed their horse boswellia? just wondering if you've had any results.

I've just started it on mine having changed from devils claw which I didn't feel made a difference,

thanks for any feedback


----------



## Holly Hocks (24 November 2013)

Yes I give Boswellia to my TB who has spavin and arthritis of the fetlock.  It seems to be far more effective than the Devil's Claw which I felt didn't do anything positive.  I feed the Boswellia combined with Glucosamine and MSM from Natural Horse supplies.  This mare was written off by vets due to lameness issues so I cant help thinking it must be doing something!


----------



## mightymammoth (24 November 2013)

thanks for the reply that's interesting, how much do you feed?


----------



## Ceriann (24 November 2013)

I'd be interested to see how you feed it - tried to feed it to my mare and whilst it's in the global herbs mix it smells like curry and clearly tastes the same as she would only eat it with peppermint essence.  I no longer feed it but give her a supplement with mms and condroitin which the vet recommended.  She has early signs of arthritis in one of her hind hocks.


----------



## skint1 (24 November 2013)

I've been considering Boswellia for a long time as I read it assists with  both joint and respiratory issues, both things my mare needs help with.  I've now bought some at Your Horse Live  to try my mare on (she's currently on Premierflex Plus-which contains Devil's Claw)  and she's also on a respiratory supplement. If this works and could replace both of the supplements I currently give her that would be amazing but i haven't opened it yet. I am worried that it won't work and she's doing pretty well in both regards at the moment.  

Does it have to be fed in conjunction with anything else like MSM?  Has anyone used it for respiratory support as well as joint support?

(sorry to hijack!)


----------



## Holly Hocks (26 November 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			thanks for the reply that's interesting, how much do you feed?
		
Click to expand...

I feed a heaped tablespoon each day.  I did a loading dose for about 2 weeks first with a double dose and then reduced it down.


----------



## Mynstrel (27 November 2013)

We fed for a good couple of years on its own with good results but recently have started to combine with turmeric and we're getting even better ones.  

And a friend of ours has just started an elderly (25+) horse on turmeric and after being on it a week she bogged off with her rider for the first time in about ten years so thats something else that could be considered, either in combination of instead of the boswellia.


----------



## BigGinger (27 November 2013)

I feed nutraquin which has Boswellia in it to my 6 yo tb who has the starting of osteoarthritis in his coffin joints which was caused by a fractured pedal bone which stepped up into the joint. The amount of Boswellia in the nutraquin is low so I supplement with our Boswellia to about 5g a day which is about a 15ml scoop.

He's been sound since on it so has no reason to take him off it and can go up to around 15g a day I believe


----------



## fatpiggy (27 November 2013)

Ceriann said:



			I'd be interested to see how you feed it - tried to feed it to my mare and whilst it's in the global herbs mix it smells like curry and clearly tastes the same as she would only eat it with peppermint essence.  I no longer feed it but give her a supplement with mms and condroitin which the vet recommended.  She has early signs of arthritis in one of her hind hocks.
		
Click to expand...

I think it smells like a Catholic Mass, but of course Boswellia is better known as Frankinsence.  I used Global Herbs Bute X (Alphabute now I think) and yes, it was hard to get Fussy Chops to eat it but can absolutely truthfully say that my horse went from stumbling so badly it wasn't  safe to even walk around the paddock on her, to something that galloped me back up the side of the field over not the smoothest ground less than 2 weeks later (took a week to get her up to a full dose).  Ginger, Boswellia and now Turmeric have been proven in independent medical trials to have good results with arthritis.  I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## mollydolly (25 January 2014)

Interesting. I have my 15yo TB X mare on both boswellia (from Feedmark) 30g daily and Turmeric (approx 30g per day) and have noticed a significant difference in stiffness which my farrier has commented on as well.  Said shes the best shes been in months.  She has bone spavin in both hocks and is very stiff behind.  Much better now and more forward going and above all much more lively in outlook.


----------



## jinxter (25 January 2014)

I feed it in tincture form to my laminitic mini who also has breathing issues. She has gone from a little pony that was disinterested in life and spent most of her time lying down to an energetic ball of fluff that gallops everywhere!! She no longer has any danilon. I think it is fantastic stuff.


----------



## Ceriann (26 January 2014)

jinxter said:



			I feed it in tincture form to my laminitic mini who also has breathing issues. She has gone from a little pony that was disinterested in life and spent most of her time lying down to an energetic ball of fluff that gallops everywhere!! She no longer has any danilon. I think it is fantastic stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Is it more palatable like that and if so where do you get it?  Mine hates the stuff but has a touch of arthritis ( currently on super flex which also seems to be working).


----------



## lornaA (26 January 2014)

I fed it to my mare with good results but she hates the taste do its a struggle to get her to eat it. If definately works though. Another thing that's helping my mare is micronised linseed. I but a big 20kg sack from Charnwood, I think invluding delivery it's about £27, and I feed her 2 mug fulls a day and it helps keep weight on her and helps her joints I am sure as well as a nice glossy coat.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 January 2014)

I feed it to my gelding with arthritis and the mare with a ligament injury. I also feed Joint Action to both and the mare has Danilon, while the gelding has 1/4 tablet of Previcox daily. 
 The gelding is doing fantastically well, he's rejuvenated, while the mare, whose injury is quite serious, is much better but does go lame if she has a mad moment skitting about. 
 I can't say how much of it is down to the Boswellia, but it seems worth while feeding it. They are stabled quite a lot at present and the one that had started coughing has stopped since using the Bpswellia.


----------



## jinxter (26 January 2014)

Ceriann said:



			Is it more palatable like that and if so where do you get it?  Mine hates the stuff but has a touch of arthritis ( currently on super flex which also seems to be working).
		
Click to expand...

I get it from Pegasus Health, my mini isn't very good at eating supplements in her food so I syringe it in to ensure she gets the correct dose.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 January 2014)

I buy Boswellia from http://www.rahiiq.com/ourshop/cat_589094-Boswellia-Horse-Feed.html. 
Excellent service and half the price of other suppliers.


----------

